# Alcantara steering wheel



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We have just collected an Amg Mercedes with alcantara sections on the steering wheel. It is quite dirty, well I'm hoping dirt and not worn. What's the best alcantara cleaner out there or is there any general fabric cleaner that might do the job ? I'll put a picture up in a bit.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good question. 

I'm worried how mine will wear long term.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's a 62 plate and covered just over 20k


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

"RACEGLAZE ALCANTARA CLEANER" is superb i have been using it for a while now on alcantara and getting very good results.Your steering wheel has seen better days it looks to be turning back to hard leather and losing it's fluffiness.SJ.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not sure on a product hopefully someone can help with a product to help it last. But having had a few, they don't last long unfortunately


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Worst case scenario get in touch with Jack at Royal Steering Wheels.

http://royalsteeringwheels.com


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Royal's will be on our list I it doesn't clean up. I'll pop down to race glaze on Monday and get some cleaner and see if it makes a difference. It does look incredibly dirty but given its just short of 500bhp it's a handful in the wet the previous owner probably had his hands clamped to the wheel in a death grip :lol:


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

My mini has an Alcatara steering wheel 

Swissvax Alcatara gets my vote as just changed from Autobrite Alcatara 

Then some either I recommend some CG fabric guard or gtecniq (the fabric one) 

I found using a old toothbrush works a treat


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've got the gtechniq i1 so can protect it with that, but I guess it depends if it's worth it depending on how it cleans up. I was going to use a suede brush if I can find it.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not sure if you will need it, but if the steering wheel or alacantra seats ever bobble up, use a Gillette type razer and it cleans the surface perfectly


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ta, it's got no bobbles .... :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Are the seats alacantra too ? They are usually what do it rather than the steering wheel. Just thought I'd say whilst I remember in case it's any use :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Crap picture ... But it's all leather










It has the right amount of tailpipes too


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a little play with gtechniq tri clean and it seemed to bring the test area pretty good.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Try steam cleaning it, then protect with fabric protect ant.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Baby wipes will bring it up a treat, clean and buff with the wipes then leave to dry off and add protection of your choice. Been doing this with my AMG's for sometime. 

S


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Sanke said:


> Baby wipes will bring it up a treat, clean and buff with the wipes then leave to dry off and add protection of your choice. Been doing this with my AMG's for sometime.
> 
> S


I might try this. Just got a Megane 275 trophy with an alcantara wheel, and while it's pretty new it could do with a light clean to maintain the finish. I always wash my greasy paws before driving it but they inevitably get sweaty when you are hammering down a back road at a good pace!

What about a brush of sorts to 'fluff' it back up again? As wetting it with a wipe or product will flatten the pile right?


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

You could try some sort of suede brush after, but in reality after baby wipes just use the wipe against the grain and it'll fluff back up. 

Steve


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sonax do one half price on euro car parts i believe, guessing you'll be wearing gloves then


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Sanke said:


> You could try some sort of suede brush after, but in reality after baby wipes just use the wipe against the grain and it'll fluff back up.
> 
> Steve


Ok thanks Steve. I'll try it on a small area first as I don't want to ruin my steering wheel! Saying that, I used a baby wipe to clean a drop of greasy curry off my leather shoe the other night (dropped a bit on whilst serving up - doh!) and it worked excellently and left no residue so in theory they should be perfect.



alan hanson said:


> sonax do one half price on euro car parts i believe, guessing you'll be wearing gloves then


Will take a look at this cheers. I'd like to wear gloves but is look like a bit of a bell and driving to work everyday in racing gloves haha!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Some good choices there. I also think rings don't help just marks and wears steering wheels out faster


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Mii s mad said:


> Then some either I recommend some CG fabric guard or gtecniq (the fabric one)


Just fitted an Alcantara wheel and hadn't thought about using something to protect the wheel first but have Gtecniq in stock so will try that


----------

